# Furry Fallout RP [action / adventure / romance / nsfw?]



## chiz (Dec 3, 2017)

I have this fallout roleplay idea involving my horse OC meeting yours and going on adventures and perhaps fall in love too. Nsfw is okay as long as it doesnt take over the whole thing, sex should make sense in the story and not just be there to be fap fuel imo.

I will show pictures of him that i took from my modded out fallout 4 below.




SCENARIO

So the idea i have is that your character is a vault dweller that for whatever reason we/you come up with that meets my wandering oc. Almost immidiately of getting out you meet me, and we end up joining up temporarilty, or so we think. The first stop on the adventure however will be the place my oc is already heading to, some old friends. Itll be a place where we can suit up, refill our ammo and food reserves before taking off into crazy adventures.







CHARACTER DESCRIPTION

There are some things in his backstory for this rp that i dont want to spoil, but i plan to reveal them in the rp as it goes along. He is in his mid 30’s, and has a dull gray fur/coat colour. He has medium long black hair, green eyes and on his face around his eyes, mouth and on his ears he has black facepaint smudged. His excuse is that it is intimidating, hides his TRUE identity (he very rarely takes the paint off so not many people know how he looks without it) and while hiding in the dark it helps to stay hidden. On his thrid eye he has a children of atom tattoo.(backstory for that below)

He wears some sort of pre-war armour that consists of a chestplate, a thick coat made out of some strange textile with armoured shoulders. The weapon he uses is a modified chinese assault rifle. Pictures below shows a silencer, but in this rp its not a silencer, just a barrel design.

His pants are just normal pants.

Dropbox - front.png

Dropbox - face.png

Dropbox - gun.png

Dropbox - gunpov.png

BACKSTORY FOR THE TATTOO

He has been wandering around the wastes for atleast a decade and sometimes he gets a bit too close to taking the long sleep than he likes.

One of those times were getting stuck in a radioactive cell . He had gone into a pre war military ruin in a cliff to try to find some pre war items to sell, but he wasnt as good with the hacking as he thought he did. He ended up trippin an alarm and the base went into lockdown and started feeding radiation into the room he was locked into by feeding from the facilities nuclear reactor waste stores. The first few moments he had broken his nails trying to claw his way out one of the doors. Then the long slow death began. For days he was locked in there, he had a small amount of radaway, rad x and some small food items. Rationing that kept him relatively protected and fed but only for some days, soon he could feel death churning away at his insides.

After almost a week the whole facility had been filled with radiation, this tripped another alarm in one of the more important offices. This was to prevent some general being assasinated by any means of radiation, so it overrode the lockdown and opened every door in the facility. Starved he crawled out of there, amazed that he had even survived as long as he had. For some reason he had not lost any of his hair, he had attributed that to being able to ration the use of all his medicines and food. Some years later however he comes into contact with the children of atom. As they explain their faith to him he is reminded of that day and something clicks within him. He tells his story and he is told that atom had chosen him, that he was bleessed with immunity to radiation.

In truth he and people like him are not immune at all, they can withstand just a bit more radiation than others and they do not lose their hair, but that is it.

He asked to join them and they took him in and with his permission he was given the mark of ”atoms Enlightenment” on his third eye. When asked about it he would say ”i went with atoms blessings unknowingly for too long, then when i met by brothers and sisters i was enlightened to my true self, so it fits”

if yorue interested you can contact me directly!

telegram: @smokey_gamingSE
discord: volta#0792


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, i'd be interested. my discord is ItsBlitz#9416


----------

